

Good karma: an in-depth review of Ubuntu 9.10  - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2009/11/good-karma-ars-reviews-ubuntu-910.ars

======
nailer
[http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2009/11/good-
karm...](http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2009/11/good-karma-ars-
reviews-ubuntu-910.ars/2)

I think this is the only piece of software where effort has specifically spent
on making the interface more brown. Is this what Mark Shuttleworth called 'a
designer's touch'?

~~~
rbanffy
You do know it's not exactly hard to change the looks of the interface, if the
brown tones don't make you happy.

Mine is grey-ish/blue-ish most of the time. I spent a lot of time with it
looking like OpenSolaris and Fedora too.

~~~
nailer
Yes, I do. Are you aware people will judge the attention to detail to the rest
of the OS by how it looks? And that people don't like unnecessary work?

